# Car is written off but after 5 week still nothing.....



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi all,

My car was written off the other week and I am still awaiting payment from my insurance company (they gave me an offer and I accepted after some haggling) but they are still to get back to me about payout for my mods (all declared) so I am without a car (5 weeks on Wednesday)
I am getting rather fed up with the whole situation and the time taken, also with the fact that I have been making all the phone calls to the Insurance.
At the moment, I have faxed over to the insurance company all my invoices for my mods, informed my finance company and they have faxed the Insurance company the settlement figure last week (phoned on Friday to be told that the Claims department has not processed the faxes or can confirm whether they have received them)
Can anyone give me any advice on what to do next? I have found a car that I want now but can't do anything until I get the payout.
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Best of luck - i'm waiting for some money from the insurance after 18months...


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Get a name or two and phone them twice a day, that way your claim is put to the top of the tray rather than the bottom as they'd want to get shot of you.
It's worked for me before, just be a pain to them even if they have no news, keep hassling them :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Get a name or two and phone them twice a day, that way your claim is put to the top of the tray rather than the bottom as they'd want to get shot of you.
> It's worked for me before, just be a pain to them even if they have no news, keep hassling them :thumb:


Yea got a couple of names so will keep on hassling them then. But the annoying thing is that I have paid for my insurance and I am doing all the legwork 
Also even though they have given me a verbal offer I have not received any paperwork or signed anything yet.
I have my eye on a car and can come up with a deposit for it but does anyone know if that will affect things with the insurance if they are still processing this claim?
Alex


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just so i've got this right, you've agreed a settlement offer for the car, but are awaiting confirmation of a further settlement offer in respect of the modifications?

They won't normally issue a cheque until everything has been resolved and a full and final offer has been made. Obviously they will pay off any o/s finance first and then you get whatever is left after deduction of the excess.

If an agreement has been made for the car but you are still sorting settlement on the modifications, ask the Insurers to issue an "interim" cheque in settlement of the already agreed car value and then for them to issue a further cheque when the rest is agreed. Hopefully they will agree to this, especially if you explain that you need the money to replace your car as you are currently without one whilst you are awaiting settlement a settlement cheque. There is the small chance they may want to wait until the whole claim is sorted before they issue a cheque, but it is certainly worth a try.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Just so i've got this right, you've agreed a settlement offer for the car, but are awaiting confirmation of a further settlement offer in respect of the modifications?
> 
> They won't normally issue a cheque until everything has been resolved and a full and final offer has been made. Obviously they will pay off any o/s finance first and then you get whatever is left after deduction of the excess.
> 
> If an agreement has been made for the car but you are still sorting settlement on the modifications, ask the Insurers to issue an "interim" cheque in settlement of the already agreed car value and then for them to issue a further cheque when the rest is agreed. Hopefully they will agree to this, especially if you explain that you need the money to replace your car as you are currently without one whilst you are awaiting settlement a settlement cheque. There is the small chance they may want to wait until the whole claim is sorted before they issue a cheque, but it is certainly worth a try.


Hi there,

Thanks for the reply. The assessor told me over the phone what value he placed on the car to the Insurance company, I then asked if this was taking into account of the modifications and it wasn't. I then phoned my insurance regarding this and how I expected the modifications to be taken into account as well. To this day I have not received anything official from them regarding the settlement value.
At this moment in time I have done all they asked (faxed them my invoices with regards to mods, informed my finance company and got them to fax the insurer the settlement figure and so on)
I will ask them if I could get an 'interim' cheque and see what happens then.
Alex


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

who are you with?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Did your policy cover the modifications on a "like for like" basis, or was it just a case that they noted that your car was modified?


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Did your policy cover the modifications on a "like for like" basis, or was it just a case that they noted that your car was modified?


Like for like policy.
I have found a car as a replacment but do you know of any potential issues that might stop me from getting the car because of the claim?
Alex


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

them not paying you the money?

cant you borrow it off some one, or if you realy want the car then get a short term loan from bank.
till you get the money back from them!
or get a credit card with 12 months intrest free, then hopfully they will pay you and then you can just pay it off!

an insurance company cant tell you what car to buy, or tell you how to spend the money!
if you tell them you need the money asap, they may offer you a lower amount, as they know you will just take it, to get it quick!


----------

